# Halloween Party



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Surprisingly, I have never had one. I did a Christmas/ house warming a few years ago but Halloween seems fun! 

I want to do just a plain haunted house theme. I thought about getting those huge sheets of black paper to cover windows ( I have a huge window in living room, plus windows framing the front door) to make it darker. I'm going to hope on pinterest for more ideas. Since I'm not in school this year, I can put more focus outside too. And I want to create a Halloween Menu. 

I think planning this will be fun, plus it will just make time fly...I'm getting a new car right after Halloween and it just seems spook far away, lol. 

I'm excited and I'm gonna get my sister to help me with ideas. I want to do games too.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

How do you perfect those spider webs? I know there has to be a trick, but I can't do it. It is always a mess


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

If you're talking about the stretchy webs the secret is to keep stretching and pulling them apart until they're as thin as you can get them. It looks more realistic if you use several thin layers.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep, the stretchy kind. Is there a brand that is better than others or are they pretty much all the same quality?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, there is a difference, but I 'd be hard pressed to tell you which is which. I've picked up alot of the stretch web over the years, and some has been junk while other packages would stretch for yards, just looking better and better.
Pick up a bag each from different sources and try 'em out...

And don't forget to look around here as well for some good ideas, as simple or as complex as you like...


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

As far as webs go, I love we caster guns and surprisingly I had my best experience using walmart bags of web. The spirit halloween brand is nice, but seemed to break rather than stretch. But I know a lot of people who prefer the spirit halloween bags. They're cheap enough, it may be worth it to buy a few bags of different brands and see what suits you best. I also agree with darkening the windows, but as a lifetime haunter, I don't understand plain lol check out target when they start getting halloween stuff. They have some nice tableware (that's not really corny) maybe get some cheap dollar store skeletons and spray paint them black? Pick a color scheme! That will help you out a lot with decorating! Maybe black and grey? Do a general spooky theme? Music is vital for any Halloween party I have. If it's not going to be a house party style with a lot of dancing, consider low playing music to set a tone. I love Nox Arcana. You can an album for any mood with Nox Arcana! Well good luck, I hope your party is amazing!!! Hopefully we get to see pics!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Webcaster guns**


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Samie,

I have had the best luck with web stretching when I have someone else pull the opposite end of the web. We start at one end of a room and stretch it across the wall. Then we work our way across to the other side, with both of us stretching it. This works well and it looks pretty even all the way across. I have experimented with the bright green webs and black lights in some areas of my house and those turn out well! They kind of glow under black light. What kind of snacks are you thinking of doing? Appetizers, main course, finger foods, dessert? 


Jack'sEckstein-Thank you for the Nox Arcana recommendation. I have been searching for a good music genre to plug into Pandora and I usually come up with really cheesy Halloween ones that aren't as "ominous" as I would like them to be. I will save Nox for Halloween!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Black plastic sheeting will be your best friend. Also trashbags make excellent "witch's curtains" inside door frames when shredded vertically. Also if you have nothing else, MOOD LIGHTING. I swear by my colored bulbs that I buy from Lowes. I have red, purple, green and black lighting. Makes a world of difference in a room. (red lighting is my special favorite, gives any room that "insidious" feeling.)


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet suggestions Kenneth! Lighting really does play a large role also!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

covering your furniture in white sheets can also set a good mood but also catch most accidental spills


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> Yep, there is a difference, but I 'd be hard pressed to tell you which is which. I've picked up alot of the stretch web over the years, and some has been junk while other packages would stretch for yards, just looking better and better.
> Pick up a bag each from different sources and try 'em out...
> 
> And don't forget to look around here as well for some good ideas, as simple or as complex as you like...


I will do that. I always seem to just stick with Walmart, but I will broaden my search this year in regards to webbing


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> As far as webs go, I love we caster guns and surprisingly I had my best experience using walmart bags of web. The spirit halloween brand is nice, but seemed to break rather than stretch. But I know a lot of people who prefer the spirit halloween bags. They're cheap enough, it may be worth it to buy a few bags of different brands and see what suits you best. I also agree with darkening the windows, but as a lifetime haunter, I don't understand plain lol check out target when they start getting halloween stuff. They have some nice tableware (that's not really corny) maybe get some cheap dollar store skeletons and spray paint them black? Pick a color scheme! That will help you out a lot with decorating! Maybe black and grey? Do a general spooky theme? Music is vital for any Halloween party I have. If it's not going to be a house party style with a lot of dancing, consider low playing music to set a tone. I love Nox Arcana. You can an album for any mood with Nox Arcana! Well good luck, I hope your party is amazing!!! Hopefully we get to see pics!!


All good ideas! I love Target and they had some pretty neat stuff last year! As for music, no dancing LOL, I will look up Nox Arcana, thanks!!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

QueenHalloween said:


> Hi Samie,
> 
> I have had the best luck with web stretching when I have someone else pull the opposite end of the web. We start at one end of a room and stretch it across the wall. Then we work our way across to the other side, with both of us stretching it. This works well and it looks pretty even all the way across. I have experimented with the bright green webs and black lights in some areas of my house and those turn out well! They kind of glow under black light. What kind of snacks are you thinking of doing? Appetizers, main course, finger foods, dessert?
> 
> ...


Probably finger foods, so its more of a eat as you go. I might create an entree or two...been looking on pinterest! 

I never had someone help stretch the web, but I will give that a try!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Black plastic sheeting will be your best friend. Also trashbags make excellent "witch's curtains" inside door frames when shredded vertically. Also if you have nothing else, MOOD LIGHTING. I swear by my colored bulbs that I buy from Lowes. I have red, purple, green and black lighting. Makes a world of difference in a room. (red lighting is my special favorite, gives any room that "insidious" feeling.)


I was actually wondering about colored lights, so thank you!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Samie said:


> I was actually wondering about colored lights, so thank you!!


You're welcome! With red bulbs you'll probably need more because they're not as strong. Purple is a little bit stronger than the red, but green goes a long way. 
This is just one picture of the lighting in our "cannibal canteen" last year. There were about 6 bulbs in that chandelier.


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a halloween party a few years back where we covered everything in black plastic. Floor, walls, couches it looked really cool. As a bonus I had a buddy pass out drunk on the couch and wake up screaming. He thought he was done for


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually wondering about colored lights, so thank you!!
> ...


I love the lighting! Is green pretty cool? I guess I could put red in every single light source, I have a chandelier over my kitchen table, two lights in the living room plus the ceiling fan. I can also replace them in the two porch lights. Ok, I'm getting excited. Oooh and the guest bathroom!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

HBHaunter said:


> I had a halloween party a few years back where we covered everything in black plastic. Floor, walls, couches it looked really cool. As a bonus I had a buddy pass out drunk on the couch and wake up screaming. He thought he was done for


Plastic as in trash bags? How did it handle foot traffic? Pics?


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to limit the party area to living room/ kitchen so I can keep the windows from letting in too much light. The guest bathroom is windowless and so is the hall, so I can easily set up the bathroom as well. 

I need to hit up the flea markrt or craigslist to find stuff. I'm on a budget sadly, so I can't spend $$$$ esp with getting a new car right after. But I'm pretty crafty and have. Good eye so I can find stuff and make it work.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Samie said:


> QueenHalloween said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Samie,
> ...


Having someone help you stretch the web helps!! It's makes it easier to get the web exactly where you want it too.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > QueenHalloween said:
> ...


I never really thought of getting help, but I will do that!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw a cool idea on pinterest about printing off older looking tickets to send out as invites. Pretty cool idea but maybe I should work a theme around that? I was going to do just a haunted house but the tickets might clash?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Samie said:


> I saw a cool idea on pinterest about printing off older looking tickets to send out as invites. Pretty cool idea but maybe I should work a theme around that? I was going to do just a haunted house but the tickets might clash?


I don't do a theme for my party usually, it's more just general Halloween with something new added each year (this year will be a graveyard). You could definitely do tickets for a haunted house theme, you could maybe come up with a cool name for your haunted house and put that on the tickets.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like that idea, I need to think up a clever name! Anddd I need to get my printer to work to print them off

I've always wanted to do a graveyard. I have the perfect area in the wooded area in front of my house. School has always been in the way, but since I took a break from school this year, I might give it a shot.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Samie said:


> I like that idea, I need to think up a clever name! Anddd I need to get my printer to work to print them off
> 
> I've always wanted to do a graveyard. I have the perfect area in the wooded area in front of my house. School has always been in the way, but since I took a break from school this year, I might give it a shot.


Lol yea we have a nice garden in front that is great for a graveyard, there are bushes behind where I'm putting the graveyard so I'm also getting a fog machine to play with, I want the fog to come from behind/between the bushes and look like a mist/foggy graveyard. It's going to take some playing with since this will be the first year I've use a fog machine.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Samie said:


> Probably finger foods, so its more of a eat as you go. I might create an entree or two...been looking on pinterest!
> 
> I never had someone help stretch the web, but I will give that a try!


Someone say finger food?














Here are some other faves of mine


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > I like that idea, I need to think up a clever name! Anddd I need to get my printer to work to print them off
> ...


I have pondered about fog machine. My brother can get me one, but I have never used one, as well. I would have to get perfect lighting too because there are no street lights, the moon shines brighter out in country though, lol!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

mejess68 said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably finger foods, so its more of a eat as you go. I might create an entree or two...been looking on pinterest!
> ...


Those are creepy cool!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not sure of this idea yet, I thought of trying to sleep last night after cold medicine lol. But, what if I cooked up noodles, called them worms or hair? Maybe add food dye. And black olives could be charred eyeballs, ha. But the whole idea is simply a pasta salad. Yay, nay?


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm debating games too. It will be limited kids ( my two, my sisters two), and my family are chronic jabbers, idk if they will quit talking long enough to play games. But, I mean, I'm sure the kids will find it fun, so maybe I will just invest more in games geared towards them


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I also saw an idea in Pinterest where you rubber band a bunch of straws together and set them in a glass then pour jello mix into them, let it set and take it out and call them worms. Not sure how you get them out of the straws but looked neat and easy enough. I'm adding games this year too, (for adults) trying to figure out games that my crowd will like.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Itzpopolotl said:


> I also saw an idea in Pinterest where you rubber band a bunch of straws together and set them in a glass then pour jello mix into them, let it set and take it out and call them worms. Not sure how you get them out of the straws but looked neat and easy enough. I'm adding games this year too, (for adults) trying to figure out games that my crowd will like.


I saw that idea too! Maybe you just carefully cut the straw and pull it away? I might try that this weekend just to see how it works.

Have you looked on pinterest for adult games? I'm sure you have, I can look around too to help you out


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Samie said:


> All good ideas! I love Target and they had some pretty neat stuff last year! As for music, no dancing LOL, I will look up Nox Arcana, thanks!!


Target is great for Halloween stuff but don't use their webbing! Its awful!! Its like a bag of cotton!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > All good ideas! I love Target and they had some pretty neat stuff last year! As for music, no dancing LOL, I will look up Nox Arcana, thanks!!
> ...


I will keep that in mind about the webbing, thanks!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Samie said:


> Itzpopolotl said:
> 
> 
> > I also saw an idea in Pinterest where you rubber band a bunch of straws together and set them in a glass then pour jello mix into them, let it set and take it out and call them worms. Not sure how you get them out of the straws but looked neat and easy enough. I'm adding games this year too, (for adults) trying to figure out games that my crowd will like.
> ...


Not too much for the adult party games on Pinterest, mostly looking up decorating ideas there, there's a thread here called adult party games for Halloween parties that I've been slowly reading through, it's got lots of ideas I just have to figure out which ideas will work with the group of people I have come. Not sure where you are with your party planning and stuff but I have found it's helpful to get my invites done now.....like they are all filled out addressed and ready to go, all I have to do is slap a stamp on them and stick them in the mailbox. I do my outside decorations in early September (here in ohio the weather can be iffy in October so I try to get as much done as possible while it's still nice). I also figure out my menu in September so that I can start buying nonperishable items first week of October.  This seems to make things easier for me........this year I'm going on vacation last week of August which is when I usually start pulling stuff out of storage and finishing last minute crafts soooo that will make this year interesting.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > All good ideas! I love Target and they had some pretty neat stuff last year! As for music, no dancing LOL, I will look up Nox Arcana, thanks!!
> ...


I've never bought webbing at target thanks for the tip.....I usually pick it up in the costume stores right after Halloween or else at Walmart or meijers.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > Itzpopolotl said:
> ...


I also outside decorate near the end of September, lol! I can't wait till October so as soon as my daughter's bday passes I start putting stuff out.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

My sister made this chalk board out of a huge picture. I'm going to see if we can use it to write down the menu on. Or, should I make little nameplates to place at the food? So far, here are some menu ideas....

Meatballs in crockpot ( on pinterest it was labled roasted zombie eyeballs)

Pasta,salad made with spaghetti noodles and black olives (hair with charred eyeballs)

For kids, make pigs in a blanket but wrap the biscuit to resemble a mummy.

Red punch, put ice in gloves and tie off and add.

Obviously I still have several more items to figure up for the menu, like desert. 

I'm going to start on crafts, with each paycheck twice a month I can just pick up a few more items. Crafty decor will be a bulk, just because I can get the kids in on it (will I use their stuff?? Maybe. I'm a perfectionist lol).

Also will have sooooo much more time to work outside. I had school last year with day and night classes so it was a burn out.

Drinking my coffee, and pinteresting!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like this idea, and I can find vases at Dollar Tree!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I have thought about making name cards for my food......creepy name on one side then regular name on the other side (I know a few people with allergies, some odd ones like allergies to cranberries so of the regular name is on the back maybe I won't have to worry so much). I do like the chalk board menu idea too.


----------



## jabnee (Jun 22, 2014)

I love the vases! Cute idea! I don't see why you couldn't do both the chalkboard menu and the individual cards. Maybe have the chalkboard on a stand just outside the door to where ever you are putting food.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I could do both. I have an open concept house so no doors to set it outside...but I could put it somewhere. Thinking though, the cards might be better. It wouldn't wedge under my cabinets ( the chalkboard) and I'm not sure I could put it in the vicinity of the food. Unless, I block the door to the laundry room and set it up there.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Btw, laundry room is right off the kitchen lol, so it would be around where I set the food up


My dad said he would take back on the roll of doing a faux seance for the kids, like he did with us!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I sent out an early e-vite to let people know its a costume party! Hopefully I can get people. Heck, ill take time and make some if I have to.  

I just need to decide on mine. My 6 yr old wants to be a zombie bride (easy enough, just go to goodwill and find a white summer dress, tatter it up, dirty it up, add blood). My 4 yr old wants to be........Michael Myers. Ahaha, hmm. That will take thought.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like these.....looks pretty simple too.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

'Haunted House' can mean ANYTHING lol last year I did more of a witches den, I guess I would call it? I used purple string lights, black stretchy web, with some green glow in the dark web. Lots of black colored skulls, even all my dish and table ware ran off of that theme. Black everything, bat wall decals all over the ceiling. My skeleton bob (wall decal) he stays up year round though lol I had black candle stick holders with spine candle stick in them. Black leaf garland across the back of my couch. Lots of smaller details, I bought plates and serving dishes at target over the last few years and finally got to use them last year. But even the small things like that help make an overall great impression and just really add to your theme!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I've done lots of Haunted House parties. Here are some things I've done:
Covered the walls in black plastic trash bags (30 gallon slit up the sides)
In some areas used scene setters rather than the black plastic
covered furniture with white sheets - if you have a bulbed ceiling fan over this area, use black light bulbs to make the sheets glow
Converted book shelves into spooky shelves with items for witches, or just creepy stuff
I made spooky books - two methods: 1. buy used hard cover books that are dark colored and used black ribbon to cover the spines and write my own titles in white, silver or gold ink. 2. made faux books out of paper. I can send you the stencil and instructions if you want to do this...cost is only construction paper, glue and ink (like listed in number 1.)
Jars - you can put almost anything into a jar and make it look spooky. There are a lot of labels you can google and print, cut and paste on.
I used green party light bulbs in a lot of areas for a creepy effect.
I took a string of green lights. taped them around the inside edge of the coat closet door. At night with them on and the door shut you get that creepy light under the door effect.
I have taken poll lamps, removed the bulbs and shades and used them to create characters like my reaper and my witch. Hung a strip of cardboard about the base of the bulb socket so that I had a cross section to be the shoulders. Placed a Styrofoam wig head on top and covered everything in a costume, and attached gloves for hands (skeleton, zombie, etc.) These are easy and cheap props as you can hit the bargain/dollar/good will stores for items to use.
I took a pumpkin head (carve-able or precut foam), hung it from the ceiling along with a stick or broom handle and covered it in a white sheet (pumpkin head showing) and make myself a pumpkin ghost. I places pumpkins all around
I also covered all the flooring with clear paint tarps and cut out leaves from paper sacks. Crumpled them and threw those all over the floor around the pumpkins. (This is a fun craft for kids, they can take colored markers and make the spines in the leaves. ) Not only looks like leaves, but when you walk on them they make the crunch sound.
Table lamps, you can cover them in the creepy cloth or spider webs. (I use the creepy cloth when the lamp shade color needs to be altered.)
I can go on and on....link over to my photo albums to see some of the other things I've done. I like to create 80% of my deco's.

Hope this gives you more ideas.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Elza said:


> I've done lots of Haunted House parties. Here are some things I've done:
> Covered the walls in black plastic trash bags (30 gallon slit up the sides)
> In some areas used scene setters rather than the black plastic
> covered furniture with white sheets - if you have a bulbed ceiling fan over this area, use black light bulbs to make the sheets glow
> ...


Great ideas!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> 'Haunted House' can mean ANYTHING lol last year I did more of a witches den, I guess I would call it? I used purple string lights, black stretchy web, with some green glow in the dark web. Lots of black colored skulls, even all my dish and table ware ran off of that theme. Black everything, bat wall decals all over the ceiling. My skeleton bob (wall decal) he stays up year round though lol I had black candle stick holders with spine candle stick in them. Black leaf garland across the back of my couch. Lots of smaller details, I bought plates and serving dishes at target over the last few years and finally got to use them last year. But even the small things like that help make an overall great impression and just really add to your theme!


All of that sounds amazing! How high are your ceilings? The bat idea is neat, I have a high ceiling that even on my tall chairs u cannot reach. Boo


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Elza said:


> I've done lots of Haunted House parties. Here are some things I've done:
> Covered the walls in black plastic trash bags (30 gallon slit up the sides)
> In some areas used scene setters rather than the black plastic
> covered furniture with white sheets - if you have a bulbed ceiling fan over this area, use black light bulbs to make the sheets glow
> ...


Ooo thank you so much! This really got my mind moving!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

The green string light in the closet gave me a good idea or at least starting point. I have a coat closet with a cheap i guess 18" flourescent fixture in it. I was thinking I could swap out black light bulbs in it .... ok then what.....


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, I picked school back up so I probably cant invest as much time as I wanted, but its still on. Got a few new ideas, cant wait to set up!


----------

